# FUN



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Gee I would love sum fun and enjoyment for once.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I feel where you are coming from, but all the way in London i can't really help like i would like to.I hope you find fun soon.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

London ain't that far...Cardiff here


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey Jamie! things still not going well? i'm bored too *yawn* i could really just do with a night down my local, incorporatong fun, comfort and being near to home if i feel cruddy xThanks for your emails x i havn't forgotten about you x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I haven't forgotton about you either Jamie!HOw are things going at the moment?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Struggling but have been struggling for 20 months now...somehow got a find a trigger that changes things around but as yet no idea where to find it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am struggling too Jamie. It does get better.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm looking for that trigger myself.And about the same time frame too, 20 months...


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

me three. But unfortunately.. it's not gonna happen tonight. I don't get it. There's no stress tonight, I only ate baby crackers and water and one little sucker from the halloween leftovers.. i'm not nervous about anything, i'm not goign anywhere tommorow.. i took my medecines.. still.. i'm not free. grr. anyways.. i find that the best thing to do for fun, is go somewhere that is fun but that you know has individual bathrooms that are easily accesible. Out here we have a family entertainment facility with an arcade and bowling etc.. it's amusing, and the bathroom is right there, plus the play music loud in the bathroom so noone hears our "noises"


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone was having any fun. Anybody fell like what the hell I am going to do that tonight sometimes?Jamie


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm having a bit of fun...managed to tell all my friends about my IBS and everyone was like "we kinda guessed you had something wrong but didnt want to make you feel worse" Took some of the pressure off. Just about to finish 6th form so we have the oh so immature muck up day to get into action. Things that make me feel better are doing really stupid things acting like a kid and not caring, having a good laugh is possibly the best medicine i've found for IBS.Hope everyone is feeling okxxx


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I actually went out this weekend for the first time in a while -- nothing too big, a going-away party for a friend of mine. It was really great to get out though! Met some new people, almost felt like my old self again. Helps to have something like that happen from time to time -- makes the tough parts a bit easier, eh?


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello,Im bored! and as i have been so ill the past year i have not been able to go out as much with my friends, and when i do not i feel out of it. i think they are sick of me being ill all the time







Sarah


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Sarah,I believe that if you think that are friends are getting bored, then you must become truely honest. Say that your wish would be able to be well enough to go out, but at the moement you are unable to do so, don't lose your links with your friends. Try and do soemthing that u might be able to do. I am positive they will understand.jamie


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

I have tried that, at it it worked to a degree. I will try and explain things again.ThanksSarah xx


----------

